# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  La norme de modlisation des rgles mtier DMN, est elle utile ?

## Rhona Maxwel

L'OMG  (Object Management Group) a conu une norme pour modliser les rgles mtier : DMN (Decision Model and Notation).
L'objectif est de s'intgrer  la norme de modlisation des processus mtier BPMN (Business Process Modeling and Notation)  et permet de simplifir les diagrammes lorsqu'il s'agit de reprsenter des contraintes mtier.

Voir l'article complet sur DMN :

https://www.urbanisation-si.com/expe...et-inversement

----------

